# Taking Boot Liners Out to Dry



## alex311 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have searched around a bit on the forum for the best ways to dry out boots. The method that seams cheapest and easiest to me is taking out the liners and insoles. I just got some new Flow Helios Focus Boas which are pretty stiff. Is it a good idea to pull out the liners after each day of riding, or will that cause the liners to wear out faster?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Naw,... Leaving them in when they may be damp will trash your liners sooner. 

They will start to mildew, stink & rot if you don't thoroughly dry them. I pull mine every time Im done riding for the day. I use a boot drier inside the liners. Altho I do leave my custom Sidas insoles in the boot while drying.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Moisture is a killer. Things rot if they don't get a chance to dry. 

If your liners are wet, get them out of your boots to dry. Never heard of a liner wearing out due to being removed from a boot.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

buy yourself a boot dryer
they are not expensive and dry gloves and sneakers as well
they work great and keep the stink away


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

This is all good advice...that 99% of riders don't follow. I typically just open my bag and make sure the boots are near a heater vent unless they are really wet for some strange reason. Definitely don't leave them sealed up in a bag.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

See the boot FAQ sticky

There is my DIY boot dryer that also does the liars the boots and the mittens/gloves


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I just put my boots _on_ the heater. Too lazy to pull the liner n custom carbon insoles out (those insoles are PITA to get in n out of the liners cos they're so bulky, accordingly the liners).


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ah all the things we should do....hockey equipment is the same. Some of my girlfriends leave their bags in the trunk...frozen sweat haha. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

forgot to pull out my liners one time and they were still wet a week after


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I encountered a foul smell growing under my liners once and never made that mistake again.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Drying: yes, please.
Drying with heat: no, thank you.

Room temperature is the key. Warmers, heat vents, "by the fire" drying can reverse your heat fit (at best) or ruin/harden your liners. 

The heat generated in drying distance of a fireplace (for example) can ruin a liner in a minute. Not just reverse the heat fit, but harden the heat moldable material to where it will lose insulatory value, thickness and elasticity. This is really common. We see this in lots of boots where riders are coming in with poor fit or discomfort and are puzzled by what happened to their boots.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Drying: yes, please.
> Drying with heat: no, thank you.
> 
> Room temperature is the key. Warmers, heat vents, "by the fire" drying can reverse your heat fit (at best) or ruin/harden your liners.
> ...


Wow good info thanks. My first instinct the other day was to put the liners by the fire...but I remembered I burned a good pair of gloves from embers before so I changed my mind. Good thing!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

